# Design Placement for left Chest Area on a 2X T-Shirt



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have a rhinestone logo that is approx. 2" H x 4" W that i need to put on the left chest of a women's 2XL t-shirt. Can anyone tell me approx. how far down from the shoulder seam and also how far over from the sleeve seam I should place the logo?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Id go an 1.5" below the collar and 1.5" to the left of the shirt centerline.


----------



## stevems7768 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just so I understand, that's pretty much where it would be on a standard sized shirt??? Sorry, not trying to hijack the originators post or question anyone. This is something I"ve struggled with some on oversized shirts and would like to avoid future questions.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> Id go an 1.5" below the collar and 1.5" to the left of the shirt centerline.



It's going on a crew neck tee...would you still only go 1.5" down from the bottom of the neckline? Just seems a bit high.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

well that's where I would start and if it looks a little high to you then use your good eye and move it down a little.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

For my 2 x 4 logo I ended up going 8" down from where the collar and shoulder seam meet and 5" over from the center of the shirt. Where those two points met was the center marking point where I placed me design. I'm not a 2X but it looks good to me....hope it sits right on the customer.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

you have the artist eye


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> you have the artist eye


Thanks for guiding me to a starting point.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

I always go 4.5" down from collar and 4.5" over from center of shirt to CENTER of logo. On 3xl and up possible 5", on smalls possibly 4" depending on size and shape of logo.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

I have taken a few classes on ISS shows last few years, and that was one of the questions in both ISS shows, last year and this year.
The instructor, Charlie Taublieb, asked us the question.
Does the guys that wears XXL shirt have his head in different place that the one that wears XL or L?
No. The logo should be in a specific place when compared to the wearers head, not the size of the shirt.

So, wherever you put the logo on L, that is where you put it on XL.

At least that was his answer


----------

